# Which Williamsburg exchange?



## bellesgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Before it was a one for one exchange so you went with the biggest and the best.  But now, with change back, it makes it more complicated to choose.
Which Williamsburg property is the best choice for the TP cost?  I probably only need a 1BR, although it is possible my DS and DIL will come for the weekend.  They live in DC.  We also will spend almost all our time sightseeing, so amenities are not the biggest consideration.  We don't want a dump, either.
OCATION     	   NAME     	  RESORT ID     	  CHECK-IN DATE   

Displaying  1-5  of  5 resorts 	Page  1 
  Greensprings Vacation Resort  (#3989) 	1  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23188
USA

map resort

Available Unit Size
2 Bedroom
Check-In Date
14-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power
*21*


King's Creek Plantation  (#5246) 	2  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23185
USA

map resort

Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
Check-In Date Range
13-May-2011 - 14-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power
*15*


The Historic Powhatan Resort  (#1046) 	3  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23188
USA

map resort

Available Unit Size
2 Bedroom
3 Bedroom
Check-In Date Range
13-May-2011 - 14-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power Range
*17 - 18*


Wyndham Kingsgate  (#2481) 	3  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23185
USA

map resort   

Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
2 Bedroom
Check-In Date
13-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power Range
*11 - 13*


Wyndham Patriots' Place  (#1141) 	3  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23185
USA

map resort   

Available Unit Size
Studio
1 Bedroom
2 Bedroom
Check-In Date
14-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power Range
*8 - 11*


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 9, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> Before it was a one for one exchange so you went with the biggest and the best.  But now, with change back, it makes it more complicated to choose.
> Which Williamsburg property is the best choice for the TP cost?  I probably only need a 1BR, although it is possible my DS and DIL will come for the weekend.  They live in DC.  We also will spend almost all our time sightseeing, so amenities are not the biggest consideration.  We don't want a dump, either.
> OCATION            NAME           RESORT ID           CHECK-IN DATE
> 
> ...



In order we would pick: 

Kingsgate (Best location to go to anything of the group except for PP)

Greensprings (most luxurious but remote)

Patriot's Place (location basically same as Kingsagte & recently renovated)

King's Creek (never stayed here but hear it's OK)

Powhatan (perpetually "under renovation/improvement", too remote and easy to get as inexpensive rental - why pay more to trade in? )

Any of the first 3 should be fine.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks John.  That is really helpful.  Sounds like you have been to Williamsburg a few times. 

I found one more - how would you rate it compared to Kingsgate?
Wyndham Governor's Green  (#C380)    	 1  available units
  		Williamsburg
VA, 23185
USA

map resort

Available Unit Size
1 Bedroom
Check-In Date
13-May-2011
Exchange Trading Power
*15*


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 9, 2010)

G.G.: Newest of the Wyndham's in Williamsburg. Newer indoor pool, computer room, pool table. Buildings are further apart almost requiring you to drive to bldg with activity stuff. I believe it has elevators.

Kingsgate has a free video game rooms. Outdoor hot tub.

Stay at one and use the others special offerings. Have done that while at Kingsgate (no elevators in its 3 story buildings).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 9, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> G.G.: Newest of the Wyndham's in Williamsburg. Newer indoor pool, computer room, pool table. Buildings are further apart almost requiring you to drive to bldg with activity stuff. I believe it has elevators.
> 
> Kingsgate has a _*free video game rooms*_. Outdoor hot tub.
> 
> Stay at one and use the others special offerings. Have done that while at Kingsgate (no elevators in its 3 story buildings).



Kingsgate charges $5/day for use of the gameroom and other activities, and it is not optional.

With that being said, I would still go for the lowest TP value to trade into any of the Wyndham resorts in Williamsburg.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 9, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> Thanks John.  That is really helpful.  Sounds like you have been to Williamsburg a few times.
> 
> I found one more - how would you rate it compared to Kingsgate?
> Wyndham Governor's Green  (#C380)         1  available units
> ...



Governor's Green is the newest of the Wyndham Resorts in Williamsburg - it's about 5 miles from the other two. Very nice but rather spread out compared to the others.  I'd make it number 2 overall as it is every bit as nice as Greensprings, closer to the center of town but not as well located as Kingsgate.   So now the top four will do you well.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 9, 2010)

I have stayed twice at King's Creek Plantation. It is very pleasant, convenient to highway as well as the parkway and halfway between  Busch Gardens and to Williamsburg. There is also now a shoppoing plaza right next door- there were a few larger stores- amybe target? kohls? The grills and the pools are attractive, grounds are nice. The buildings are not well insulated, so you can hear those next to you. The one bedroom had a very small kitchen that was not convenient to prepare more than a very simple meal. I do not know if they have different configurations for the one bedroom units. but ours was absolutely way too small for four adults! Hope this helps your decision making!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd go for either Kings Creek or Greensprings first, followed by Marriott, followed by Governor's Green, then Plantation.  The Colonies is another option, but it's still under construction, pool is not open, and does not have a large whirlpool.

We've stayed at them all, some of them several times.

Greensprings has the nicest sheets and bathroom, Kings Creek had very nice units but the construction was thin - you don't want to be downstairs.  

Marriott has much better construction (either the original or sequel - doesn't matter), is older so not squeaky-clean, but nice - think furnished apartment rather than five-star accommodations.  

Plantation has an older part, with real wood fireplaces and saunas and gigantic jacuzzis - and newer areea, with gas fireplaces.  The older had a queen bed in the second bedroom, while the newer had twin beds.  This was at least 5-6 years ago so could have changed.  There wasn't much in the way of service when we were there (minimal help at Front Desk was about it) and I've heard it's gotten pretty bad.

Indoor pools at all of them were grubby, especially around the pool decks and locker rooms.  Yuck.  That being said, I think Kings Creek had the best pool.  The plantation had the worst indoor pool, but it's been redone so ???  

If your main reason for going is the historical area, it doesn't matter - all are nicer than a hotel!


----------



## jme (Dec 14, 2010)

Slightly disagree with some of the responses. 

Even so, bottom line is that any of the above-mentioned resorts would be acceptable and enjoyable.

Link to TUG's ratings: 

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=15&ResortGroup=36

take a look....you may be surprised. 

On a trade, we stayed at Townes at King's Creek in late Oct-early Nov  and found it to be wonderful, and VERY close to Colonial Wmsbg. 

We own 6 Marriott weeks, so we are picky. The "thin" construction was a non-issue. We loved the layout of the units, and the area was very nice---easily accessible to anything (down one road/one turn, etc) , and very close to everything, too. Due to low occupancy, you may not even have anyone above you or beside you. Very private second bedroom and bath room....it's down the hall and essentially separate from master suite. Master BR has a private sitting room off it with additional TV, sofa, etc....  very nice clubhouse/pools.... 3-BR units available. Our 2-Br had nice kitchen, dining, living room, and large BR's with nice bath rooms. No complaints at all. 

King's Creek Plantation Resort (several sections/designations, but all essentially the same) is rated well above several of the ones listed in the original post. You would not be disappointed. I did a review. Greensprings is the only one rated higher.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 14, 2010)

The only issue we had with Kings Creek was the very noisy toddler racing upstairs, and the family that wasn't willing to try to control him/her.  I don't think the sound would have been as bad with different construction, but ???

First the front desk, then security, tried talking to them.  Security told us that the people were very uncooperative and suggested it'd just be easier for us to move rather than fight it.  They moved us and it was good from then on.  Their responsiveness was nice.

I liked the extra room (sunroom?) off the living room; it made a 2-bedroom unit into the equivalent of a 3-bedroom.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what the one bedroom at Kings Creek is like.  Could it accommodate 4 people for a short time?


----------



## wackymother (Dec 15, 2010)

The 1brs in the Cottages are very small. There are three different Cottage configurations, and one has a slightly larger 1br...I think. But still small. 

There are no 1brs in the Townes, but I believe there are 1brs in the Estates. They might be larger than the ones in the Cottages. You could call King's Creek and ask; they're usually quite helpful on the phone. (877) 557-3529 is the number.


----------



## elaine (Dec 15, 2010)

*I like Gov green and Greensprings*

we have stayed at Kingsgate, Gov green, Greensprings (#X) and Powhatan. For location (5-7 minutes to Colonial Wllmbg) and quality--Gov green wins. Greensprings is very nice (but dated) quality (better indoor pool), marriott type rally good beds, and on a golf course, but farther out. 
I would not stay at Kingsgate or Powhatan unless it was the only thing avail., or a last minute getaway (we did Powhatan for $179 for a week one year). In II, the Marriott Manor club is beautiful from the outside--but farther from Colonial Wllmbg. Elaine


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 15, 2010)

The Estates are individual stand alone 4BR houses.  Each one has the same configuration.  

When you walk up to the house you will have three doors that you can enter.  One goes up to an upstairs 1BR with a living room that is separated from the bedroom with a kitchen.  The kitchen is full service with a stove/oven/fridge.   The other entries go into either the other 1BR or the 2BR.  The 1BR is the same as the one upstairs but is under it and downstairs.  It connects to the 2BR which is very large and has a large kitchen and a bedroom upstairs and down.

You can't go wrong with this 1BR in my opinion.



wackymother said:


> The 1brs in the Cottages are very small. There are three different Cottage configurations, and one has a slightly larger 1br...I think. But still small.
> 
> There are no 1brs in the Townes, but I believe there are 1brs in the Estates. They might be larger than the ones in the Cottages. You could call King's Creek and ask; they're usually quite helpful on the phone. (877) 557-3529 is the number.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking at Williamsburg as a back up vacation for this summer.  I looked at the reviews for Governors Green (only one with 3 bedrooms still available) on Trip Advisor and the recent reviews looked terrible for both cleanliness and service. The recent TUG reviews don't mention any of these problems.  The resort is going through a renovation/refurbish.  Any idea if they are scheduled to be done by summer 2011?


----------



## mrrick (Dec 20, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> Does anyone know what the one bedroom at Kings Creek is like.  Could it accommodate 4 people for a short time?



We have gotten a 3 bedroom (Two + One w/connecting door) at Kings Creek the past several Williamsburg trips. Four people could last less than an hour in a one bedroom. The unit is essential a bathroom, bedroom and small kitchen - no living or relaxing space. In all of the one bedrooms that I saw, once the sleep sofa is opened, you cannot open the refrigerator door. On the other hand, the 2 bedroom units, which will cost you 19 TPUs vs. 15, are quite comfortable with lots of relaxing room. I just did a search, and no two bedrooms are available May 13-14 -BUT- they are available for either a Thursday May 12 or Sunday May 15 arrival. If you're not planning to stay an entire week, signing up for a TH arrival but arriving on FR means that you can sign in any time during the day and avoid the 4 PM crush.


----------



## LC06468 (Dec 24, 2010)

We stayed at Greensprings this past summer and LOVED it. Plenty of room for the 5 of us. Location was fantastic - central to pretty much everything. And we had a unit right near the pool. I'd recommend it and would definetly stay there again.  We had a 2 bedroom, balcony overlooking the golf course, private, quiet and updated.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 24, 2010)

greensprings - physical plant
powhattan - setting


----------

